# [Google Voice Canada] When will this happen?



## JoeyDee (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

Google Voice for your phone

Just wondering if anyone has an idea when this will happen? I hate telcom companies in Canada, if you only knew how much they rip consumers off, you'd lose your time..


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

From what I gather, you will still need service from a cell phone provider; more importantly a data plan. A large data plan. This is essentially a VOIP app.

I am looking at the CDN iTunes store and this app is available. I'll be downloading to my iPod to see if I can at least gain SMS ability when in WIFI.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

You can get an account in Canada now but you can't get it with a Canadian number. You can however dial Canadian numbers for free. I've had an account with a us number on grand central since before google bought them. It is a great service but it is not voip it's a common misconception about it. It uses Very little to no data and calls start and end on the phone network though are routed over the Internet in between. I have to admit that I'm not a fan of the lastest update for the iPhone as now the phone makes the call before googles servers called you. Makes a difference if you can only get a us number and are using it to avoid long distance....


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Good to know. I couldn't download using my iPod with a CDN account and never tried it with US.


----------



## cjduckk (May 3, 2010)

It is definitely something that I've been waiting quite some time for. I'm a river jumper, so I have 7 phone numbers associated with my iPhone. If my Google Voice numbers would forward to my Fido number, I would actually be able to receive calls when my Fido sim is in, instead of just getting the Prowl notification of new voicemail.


----------



## JoeyDee (Aug 15, 2008)

Paul82 said:


> You can get an account in Canada now but you can't get it with a Canadian number. You can however dial Canadian numbers for free. I've had an account with a us number on grand central since before google bought them. It is a great service but it is not voip it's a common misconception about it. It uses Very little to no data and calls start and end on the phone network though are routed over the Internet in between. I have to admit that I'm not a fan of the lastest update for the iPhone as now the phone makes the call before googles servers called you. _*Makes a difference if you can only get a us number and are using it to avoid long distance....*_


Hey Paul.

I have a US number attached to my google voice, but now that I am in Canada I can't use that mobile cause it just wouldn't make any sense since I am in Canada on a Fido network.

So what are my options? Here's my situation.

I'm with Fido. I like google voice, what do I do?


----------

